# Man has eaten 1,500 lightbulbs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmm. Ok, so we have one guy who hasn't eaten in 70 years and now this joker who eats lightbulbs?

http://www.asylum.com/2010/04/30/chinese-man-has-eaten-1-500-light-bulbs-over-42-years/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe the phrase "depraved appetite" applies here


----------

